# on ne me l'avait pas encore fait



## liline17 (29 Juillet 2022)

Ce soir, un papa me dit que c'est les vacances 🏖️, heu, non, c'est dans une semaine, et je prend 3 semaines, comme prévu.
Ils se sont trompés d'une semaine, j'ai vite regardé dans mes archives, et lui ai confirmé que j'avais bien donné mes dates, du coup, il a compris qu'il devrait trouver une solution pour la dernière semaine.
Je suis bien contente de classer et d'archiver mes mails, je le lui ai renvoyé, comme ça, pas de contestation possible


----------



## Tatynou1 (29 Juillet 2022)

et bien moi hier soir le papa me dit vivement les vacances !
je lui dis "ça va être long ! encore 2 semaines à travailler !" (on est en AC et les vacances sont prévues du 15 août au 03 septembre)

et lui me répond : "non moi je suis en vacances CE soir !!!!"

sur ses 3 semaines de congés, il y en a DEUX où c'est MOI qui garde la petite !!!!

pfffffffffffffff HONTEUX


----------



## stephy2 (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Du coup ils vous le donne la semaine prochaine du coup ?


----------



## liline17 (29 Juillet 2022)

non, ils partent en vacances, leur problème, c'est qu'à leur reprise, je serai encore en vacances 1 semaine, c'est bien dommage, car ce sont des PE agréables et leur enfant une vraie perle.
Du coup, démarrer ses vacances en découvrant qu'on doit trouver une solution en urgence, ce n'est pas top


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Juillet 2022)

Moi je note le dates sur le cahier de liaison les PE signent et moi ensuite ... ainsi que la hausse des IE etc ...


----------



## Gwen57 (20 Août 2022)

bonjour, justement  par rapport on conges pris par les employeurs en dehors des miens ! 
Est ce que je peux refuser la garde de l'enfant quand elle est en conges ?


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Août 2022)

En principe Gwen si vous êtes en AI vos semaines de CP prises en commun et ceux des PE en plus non en commun ont dû être soustraites pour calculer la mensualisation donc si vous souhaitez malgré tout prendre l'enfant une semaine des PE et bien elle devra être PAYEé en HC OU HM voilà à vous de voir ...


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Août 2022)

Et vous pouvez toujours refuser si elles étaient bien définies donc notées sur le cahier de présence ou sur le contrat avec signature ... c'est le problème de certains PE qui retirent trop de vacances pour avoir une mensualisation moindre !!!


----------



## Griselda (20 Août 2022)

En effet Gwen, 2 cas de figure:

1) tu es en AC, l'accueil est prévu toute l'année sauf durant tes 5 semaines de congés, les PE ont le droit de te porter leur enfant même s'ils sont eux en vacances car ils paient ta dispo, ce qu'ils font durant l'accueil de leur enfant ne te regarde pas.

2) tu es en AI, donc pour établir la mensu on a retiré tes 5 semaines de congés payés (tes CP seront alors payés en plus de la mensu chaque année après calcul au 31 mai) et on a aussi retiré d'autres semaines off (sans solde donc) qu'elles soient à ta demande ou à celle des PE. Si c'est à celle des PE, il est important de notifier au contrat à quel moment elles seront posées par eux car tu es censée alors pouvoir completer avec un autre accueilli donc tu dois savoir à l'avance à quel moment cet enfant est prévu absent pour pouvoir t'engager avec une autre famille. Si finalement les PE ont besoin de toi durant ces semaines d'absence prévue ils peuvent t'en formuler la demande par écrit, dès lors que 1) tu as la place dispo, 2) tu es d'accord pour le faire, tu formule te réponse par écrit et si c'est OK ça vaut pour engement de leur part ils doivent alors te payer ces heures en HC le mois où elles sont executées.

Un PE ne peut alors pas t'obliger car ce sont bien des HC et requiert expressément ton accord.
Cela revient à un contrat à temps partiel: tu leur doit uniquement la dispo etablie par le contrat. Le plus c'est avec accord. Sinon tous les PE feraient un contrat à 2h/mois et tout le reste en HC imposées mais ne paieraient que s'ils consomment?


----------



## Gwen57 (20 Août 2022)

merci merci oui effectivement je suis en  année complète, donc eux sont en conges et ne profite meme pas de leur enfent ils ne les voient deja pas comme ca toute l'année, mais bon bref merci pour vos lumiere bon wk a toutes


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Août 2022)

Si AC alors ils peuvent vous mettre l'enfant qd ils le désirent puisque vous êtes censée être en CP en même temps qu'eux après il faut assumer de se faire année complète ... 🤔


----------



## Griselda (20 Août 2022)

Ils auraient tout aussi bien pu demander une AI, juste pour moins payer l'AM et le confier en faite à quelqu'un d'autre, je ne vois pas ce que ça change, voir c'est pire.

Perso je préfère une AC qui lève tout doute sur ma dispo engagée. Ça ne me dérange pas qu'un PE me confie son enfant même s'il ne travaille pas, après tout je suis payée pour. 
Je vais même souvent les y encourager pour éviter de trop fréquente interruption dans le rythme et les habitudes de l'enfant. 
Souvent quand le PE est en congés il peut alors en profiter pour faire des choses qui n’intéresse pas son tout petit, pourquoi pas aussi en profiter pour faire quelque chose avec le plus grand qui ne soit pas adapté au petit, il sera aussi plus pleinement dispo pour son enft quand il le récupère, il n'est pas rare qu'il demande à le porter chez moi plus tard et ou à venir le chercher plus tôt. Je pense aussi que vouloir à tout prix passer tout son temps hors travail avec son enfant n'est pas toujours idéal sous peine d'être traité de mauvais parents surtout si c'est vécu comme une obligation. Il y a beaucoup de façon différente d'être "un suffisamment bon Parent" qui ne consiste pas toujours à être collé à son enfant. Je pense qu'il est surtout important que l'enfant sente qu'il est important pour son Parent. Je pense qu'au contraire on ne se retrouve que mieux ensuite. 
Bref, je pense que l'AM n'a pas à juger les PE car elle serait alors juge et partie, d'autant plus si elle est payée en AC.

Surtout si tu est en AC tu n'as absolument pas le droit de refuser l'enfant sous le prétexte que le PE ne travaille pas ce jour là car ton contrat ne dit pas que tu accueille l'enfant quand ses 2 Parents travaillent, n'est ce pas? Sinon à chaque fois que c'est le cas et même si ça dépasse l'heure prévue pour toi tu n'aurais rien à en dire or ton contrat qui te lie avec chaque Famille n'est pas en lien avec le contrat qui lie un Parent avec son entreprise. En tant que salariée tu commettrais donc une faute en refusant. Et porter un tel jugement négatif ne t’amènerait alors que des PE qui mentiront pour ne pas être jugé ce qui nuit au climat de confiance.

Si tu considères que cet enfant est en danger, méprisé par son Parent, tu contacte ta PMI et lui demande conseille.
Et si la PMI n'y voit aucun problème, tu ne peux rien y objecter non plus.
Si la PMI y voit un problème fort à parier qu'alors les PE réclameront de passer en AI, autant de semaine sans solde pour toi: est ce que l'enfant en serait plus heureux? Et toi?

Enfin Gwen, si tu ne veux pas souffrir trop jeune de maladie due au stresse et l'anxiété je te préconise de prendre du recul et te protéger des sentiments négatifs qui ne t'apporteront rien de bons et ne changeront pas non plus que chaque Famille voit midi à sa porte.

Est ce que les besoins de l'enfant sont satisfaits? Fait on attention à son développement et à sa santé? Lui montre on qu'on l'aime? OUI? Alors tout va bien car c'est donc un enfant tout à fait heureux et qui va très bien.
Respire


----------



## Griselda (20 Août 2022)

J'ajoute qu'il y a 20 ans, avant la première CCN, un contrat avec une AM était conclu mais le PE qui ne portait pas son enfant, *sans aucun motif à invoquer,* avait alors le droit de ne payer celle ci que 50% de son salaire (sans les IE et IR bien sur). 

On ne peut avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre: en acceptant de conclure un contrat en AC, celui ci nous garantie 100% de notre salaire établi par contrat depuis la 1ere CCN, c'est une avancée non négligeable pour les droits des AMs qui depuis n'ont plus besoin de négocier une clause supérieure à ce sujet et c'est absolument normal. 
Donc si je suis PE je verrais d'un très mauvais œil que mon AM me critique quand je lui porte mon enfant si je ne travaille pas...


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Août 2022)

Oh que oui Griselda j'ai connu çà ne pas être payée qd je n'avais pas l'enfant ! sur 1 mois on pouvait être payée qu'une semaine maladie du PE garde par papi/mamie ... et la mensualisation a été c'est la meilleure chose que la convention est faite !!! 😍


----------



## Lijana (20 Août 2022)

bonjour, justement par rapport on conges pris par les employeurs en dehors des miens ! 


> Est ce que je peux refuser la garde de l'enfant quand elle est en conges ? GWEN57


Si vous vous êtes engagés à travailler x semaines, vous devez respecter ces semaines et les travailler. Peu importe ce qui le PE fasse pendant ce temps là. Vacances, regarder la tv, faire du sport, se reposer, chercher du travail, ou rien du tout. Cela ne vous regarde pas. Vous vous êtes engagés, tout les deux ,lui à vous fournir du travail, et vous à travailler.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Pour toutes celles qui ont des contrats en AI, je vous rappelle que la nouvelle CCN indique un délai de 2 mois pour que l'employeur communique à l'am  les semaines de non accueil.
Peut-être serait-il utile de le rappeler...Ainsi, no souci.. (ou pas).


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (24 Août 2022)

Les parents n’en font qu’à leur tête parfois 

une semaine de vacances 
le parent m’envoie une  un msg le dimanche soir pour me dire l’enfant ne viendra pas la semaine prochaine 
ravie de l’apprendre je n’ai que cet enfant j’aurais pu rester chez mes parents une semaine de plus

samedi je rentre de 2 semaines de congés, dimanche soir msg l’enfant ne viendra que mardi 
pffffff pareil j’aurais pu faire un arrêt dans ma famille 

bien sur je suis rémunérée mais c’est casse pieds …..je finis vendredi….lol


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Août 2022)

Marjolaine oui c'est ballot même si comme vous dites vous êtes payée et devait être à votre poste mais c'est RAGEANT !


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

Il y a celles qui ne comprennent pas qu'un parent se "débarasse"de sa progéniture à la 1ere occase et il y a celles qui se disent que ça ne les regarde pas tant qu'elles sont payées. J'envie la 2em catégorie, parceque ça fait 10 ans que je fais ce métier, que je ne m'y fait toujours pas et que ça me troue le c*l! Pourquoi faire des enfants en ce cas? Personne n'est obligé!


----------



## kikine (8 Septembre 2022)

personne n'est obligé de faire des enfants... oui c'est vrai mais combien de grossesses arrivent par accident?
j'ai eu mes 2 filles alors que j'étais sous pilule.... bon je les ai toujours assumé et en bonne maman louve que je suis impossible de les confier a qui que se soit...
mais quand je vois le comportement de certains enfants (roi, tyran? ) je comprends que les parents veulent s'en débarrasser a la première occas même si le comportement de leur progéniture est a cause des manquements des parents....


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Septembre 2022)

Pour moi il n'y a pas de schéma idéal. J'ai eu 3 enfants en 4 ans et je n'ai jamais hésité à les confier. Deux mercredis par mois j'avais "ma journée". Mes enfants étaient confié à leur baby sitter et moi je prenais ce temps pour faire du shopping, mes rendez vous médicaux, voir des amies. Je n'en étais que plus heureuse de retrouver ma tribu le soir et j'avais autre chose à raconter que les habituelles conversations type métro boulot dodo. Également, avec mon mari nous avions une soirée deux fois par mois pour un cinéma, un restaurant seuls ou avec des amis. 
Ce fonctionnement nous convenait et quand nous évoquons leurs années d'enfance avec nos enfants maintenant âgés de 26, 24 et 22 ans, ils ont gardé de très bons souvenirs de Charlène la baby sitter de leurs soirées pyjamas, jeux de société ou autres. Et puis, comme ils disent "maman, tu étais toujours à la maison. C'était bien qu'on ne t'ai pas toujours sur le dos" 🥴😂 
Quand je pense à "la maison de l'horreur" je me dit qu'il eût mieux valu que ces enfants sortent de ce milieu mortifère et soient confié à des professionnels de la petite enfance (crèches, ass mats, centres de loisirs...) même sur ce que l'on peut considérer comme de trop longues journées. Bref, lundi une maman m'a confié sa petite fille en me disant que si problème je pouvais la contacter plutôt que le papa car elle ne travaillait pas. Ça ne m'a posé aucun souci. Je suis payée, ma disponibilité est prévue au contrat.


----------



## Griselda (8 Septembre 2022)

Je pense qu'en toute chose c'est l’excès qui peut poser difficulté.
Je pense que c'est une très bonne chose autant pour les adultes que pour les enfants que de n'être pas toujours collé, on ne se retrouve que mieux.
Bien sur l'enfant qui serait confié 50h/semaine à cause du travail mais aussi 3/4 des week end sous prétexte que les Parents ont besoin de souffler cela devient alors un problème car l'enfant a besoin de sentir qu'il est important pour ses Parents et qu'on a envie de passer du temps avec lui. Si ce n'est pas le cas le risque est le cercle vicieux, l'enfant devient insupportable et donne encore plus envie à son Parent de le confier, comme pour lui donner raison.
Mais un Parent qui de temps en temps confie son enfant pour faire ce qu'il a faire (qui n'a aucun intérêt pour l'enfant) ou aller se détendre un peu comme le décrie Catie apprends qu'on peut s'adorer sans être collé 100% de son temps libre.

Je me souviens de mon fils qui entre 2, 3 ans n'était pas toujours très simple, comme un enfant de cet âge là. Le fait est qu'en tant qu'AM nous (lui et moi) n'avions donc pas l'occasion de nous séparer puisque je travaillais à la maison, nous étions ensemble H24. Et bien j'affirme que de temps en temps il partait en WE chez mes Parents et quand il revenait ça se passait beaucoup mieux, il était plus apaisé... et surement moi aussi. J'ai compris que vouloir accorder 100% de son temps à son enfant peut être un piège relationnel.

Voilà pourquoi j'encourage les Parents à prendre un peu de temps pour eux, on ne se retrouve que mieux.


----------

